# Wimple



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

went there Saturday and saw these guys. first time see them in person, looks pretty good.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I always wanted to keep a goup of these guys, I think they're such cool looking little fish.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ive never seen any of these guys in person. they look cute


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

First time for me too. 
Can you tell me how big they become ? How they change colors after time?


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

I bet a shoal of these would look great in a planted setup


----------



## Carnofish (Sep 15, 2009)

bring a group of these would be very interesting


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Almost look like red hook tetras. Any other pic Ive seen of a wimple they look pinkish. Much better looking in your pic. Dont these guys only get to about 5 or 6inches?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

6" max

scale eaters


----------



## Carnofish (Sep 15, 2009)

fantastic this last photo


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

They do look cute and would be perfect for somebody who doesn't have a lot of room for big tanks


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice, thanks for the pics


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

I Love Wimples Bad Ass Face !


----------

